# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Blauwe voeten

## Nikky278

Hey,

ik heb al een tijdje als ik onder de douche sta, dat de tenen aan mijn rechtervoet wat blauw worden. Ik heb me hier nooit eerder zorgen over gemaakt, omdat het na het douchen snel weer weg trok. 
Maar van de week stond ik onder de douche en mijn linker tenen werden ook blauw, mijn rechter voet was ongeveer tot de helft blauw en mijn tenen werden steeds donkerder. Dit was in de ochtend en het heeft tot eind van de middag geduurd voor mijn rechter tenen weer normaal gekleurd waren.

Ik heb die laatste keer voor het douchen wel een flinke astma-aanval gehad, zou dat er iets mee te maken kunnen hebben dat het blauw worden heviger was? En wat zou het anders kunnen zijn?

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nikky,
Dat is raar wat jij vertelt zeg!
Ik ben voor je gaan zoeken,maar ik kan helemaal niets vinden over 'Blauwe voeten' helaas,sorry!
Heb je ook pijn dan? Zo niet,zou ik me niet al te veel zorgen maken,waarschijnlijk heeft het dan met je bloedcirculatie te maken...maar het blijft een raar iets!
Die astma-aanval kan idd ook een bijkomende factor zijn...
Hopelijk kunnen andere leden je hierbij helpen!

Knuffel Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nikky,

Toch nog iets gevonden,misschien heb je er iets aan???
Heb je toevallig enige vorm van gewrichtsreuma??

Ziekte van Raynaud (dode vingers of tenen)
Tijdelijke samentrekking van bloedvaten (= vasospasmen) vooral in vingers en tenen bij kou of emoties. Deze vaataandoening komt voor bij 10-15% van de vrouwen en ca. 1% van de mannen. 

Mogelijke verschijnselen (o.a.) 
Witte tot blauwe (= cyanotisch) en soms pijnlijke vingers of tenen. Na een aanval wordt de huid tijdelijk rood door een plotselinge vaatverwijding (= reactieve hyperemie). 

Mogelijke oorzaken (o.a.) 
- onbekend (= primaire fenomeen van Raynaud) 
- bekend (= secundaire fenomeen van Raynaud), zoals bijvoorbeeld gewrichtsreuma (= reumatoïde artritis). 

Mogelijke behandelingen (o.a.) 
- medicijnen: middelen bij perifere doorbloedingsstoornissen 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zelfzorg-medicijnen
Cyclandelaat Capsules
Duvadilan® Retard (zelfzorg)
Isoxsuprine Capsules

(bron: consumed.nl)

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Agnes,

ik heb geen vorm van gewrichtsreuma. Mijn voeten doen ook verder geen pijn ofzo, vond het alleen erg vreemd dat ik het echt steeds blauwer zag worden... Zeker omdat ik gewoon warm douche. Mijn voeten voelen vaak ook erg koud aan, ooit ook als ik bijvoorbeeld ski-sokken of gevoerde sloffen aan heb.

Ik weet wel dat ik erg dunne aderen heb in mijn armen, dus misschien dat dat ook wel het probleem is in mijn voeten dan... Vroeger nooit last van gehad, het is iets van de laatste twee of drie maanden ongeveer...

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Lastig zeg dat je niet weet hoe dat komt!
Vraag,als je eens bij je arts komt,of hij/zij weet hoe dat komt?

Ik zelf heb ook bijna altijd héél koude voeten,sokken/sloffen of niet...verstoorde bloedsomloop blijkbaar!
Ik ga eens letten op de kleur van mijn voeten,want dat heb ik eigenlijk nog nooit gedaan,maar volgens mij worden de mijne eerder wit van de kou en niet blauw(vind ik maar raar hoor!)!
Sterkte meid!!

Xx

----------


## Nikky278

De huisarts komt vanavond langs voor mijn vader, dus als er tijd is vraag ik haar even wat het zou kunnen zijn. Heb weer allerlei vage klachten, dus misschien dat zij er iets van kan maken...

Xx

----------


## hullie

Hallo Nikky, Nou je bent niet de enige met zulke voeten hoor... ik heb het al jaren en ik denk zelf dat het te maken heeft met een slechte bloedsomloop.. Ze kunnen echt heel erg blauw worden.. eng gewoon.. ik heb het ook als mijn benen een beetje afknellen als ik bijv met mijn benen over de armleuning van de stoel zit. Ook heb ik bijna altijd koude voeten. Rook jij ook?Ik (nog) wel en ik denk dat dat het ook erger maakt.. als je al een slechte bloedsomloop hebt is roken natuurlijk helemaal slecht voor de vaatjes... dus daar moet ik maar snel vanaf zien te komen. Maar ook toen ik niet rookte had ik het hoor..Volgens mij is het bij mij begonnen nadat ik wintertenen heb gehad. 
Nou ik ben benieuwd of je wat wijzer bent geworden door wat de arts van je vader te vertellen had. 

Groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Ik heb 11 jaar gerookt (ooit tussendoor een paar maanden niet gerookt), ben inmiddels helemaal gestopt. Wist niet dat ik astma had en heb er nooit last van gehad met rook, tot een paar weken geleden, kan er niet meer tegen, word er ontzettend benauwd van... Denk dat het nu een week of drie, vier is dat ik niet meer rook.

Ik durf eigenlijk niet te zeggen of mijn voeten ook blauw worden bij afknelling, ik heb vrijwel altijd sokken of sloffen aan in huis... Wel krijg ik last van "slapende" voeten als ik op een te hoge stoel zit, of als ik met mijn benen over elkaar, een leuning, of iemand anders zijn been bijvoorbeeld zit... Ze tintelen dan enorm (trekt vaak door tot in de knie) en het duurt wel even voor dat weer weg trekt.

De dokter durfde zo ook niet te zeggen waar dat blauw worden vandaan komt, ze wil graag dat ik toch even een afspraak maak, zodat ik een lijstje kan maken van mijn andere klachten, dan kan ze kijken of ze daar een verband tussen kan leggen. Dus morgen maar weer even in de telefoon klimmen.

Xx

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag bij de fysio geweest voor mijn nek en rug, volgens hem kan een beknelling in mijn rug de oorzaak zijn van de blauwe voeten, dus dat zou binnenkort opgelost moeten zijn  :Smile: 

In ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties!

Xx

----------


## demuppet

heey Nikky278

Als ik onder de douche sta heb ik precies hetzelfde, maar dan aan beide voeten. Het begint bij m'n tenen en gaat tot m'n enkels. 
Eerst zijn m'n tenen paars, dan blauw en vervolgens zwart / grijs, tegen die tijd zijn m'n enkels ook blauw. 'Zowel m'n tenen als enkels worden dan dikker. Dan ga ik meestal maar onder de douche vandaan. 
Je kunt het wel tegen houden of iig uitstellen door niet stil te staat onder de douche, maar veel met je tenen te wiebelen en met je enkels te draaien of je knieen te buigen (of door onder een koude douche te gaan staan).
Ik denk dat het met de doorbloeding te maken heeft. Door de warmte van de douche verbreden je aderen (bij kou vernauwen ze: witte tenen bijvoorbeeld). Aangezien je voeten natuurlijk het laagst staan van je lichaam en stil, komt daar de doorbloeding niet goed op gang echt hoopt het bloed zich op. Je kunt het laten controleren bij een arts, het kan een teken zijn dat je hart niet optimaal functioneert. De mijne klopt iig erg langzaam. 
Ik heb geen flauw idee of je astma(-aanval) er iets mee te maken heeft, daar heb ik geen verstand van..
Naja, ik hoop dat je zo iig ietje meer weet. Succes ermee iig!

xxxxx

----------


## davanzu21

In mijn opleiding heb ik 2 dingen geleerd over blauwe verkeuring:
1. Cyanose, perifeer in dit geval
2. Bij Diabetes is het een complicatie wat Diabetsiche voet heet en gaat verergeren en dan ganggreen wordt, heb er een plaatje van, ik zal het maat niet laten zien :P

----------

